# Puppy Dandruff



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

I gave my puppy a bath after a while yesterday, and he has been flaking all the time since then. 
Does anyone know of any home remedies I could use for him?
thanks!


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

After giving a bath sometimes this happens, see when you give your pup a bath you are removing natural oils and this may cause the skin to flake, or it can be that it wasn't a good shampoo for the pup. Idk any "home remedies" i'll have to look into that but i can tell you that you need to stimulate your dogs skin so that the oil glands start producing the oils for the coat and skin.

All you need is a brush that has little rounded (usually plastic or rubber) ends, this will massage the skin and at the same time stimulate the glands. 

Sorry i can't offer too much advice about this but try doing this for a while.

I found this thread, hopefully it can be more insightful.
http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/5065-what-do-you-use.html


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What did you use to give your dog a bath?


----------

